# Rusia dice que se pregunte a Sánchez por la filtración de documentos secretos de la OTAN al diario afín al PSOE



## tunante (2 Feb 2022)

La fiabilidad internacional de España, en entredicho

*Rusia dice que se pregunte a Sánchez por la filtración de documentos secretos de la OTAN al diario afín al PSOE*
La fuga de seguridad ha acabado con varios documentos confidenciales de la Casa Blanca y la OTAN en la portada del diario _El País_




Ana Martín


La publicación por parte de _El País_ de varios documentos confidenciales de Estados Unidos y la OTAN a Rusia en el marco de la crisis de Ucrania ha cogido con el pie cambiado a los aliados de España y provocado el enfado del Kremlin.
Se trata de información clasificada, y muy sensible, que ha acabado en la portada del periódico más próximo al Gobierno de *Pedro Sánchez*. Sin que de momento el Ejecutivo haya hecho un solo comentario sobre esta fuga de seguridad que deja a España en muy mal lugar y podría emponzoñar su relación con Biden.

No en vano, mientras en La Moncloa invocan constantemente la Ley de Secretos Oficiales (de 1968) para ocultar cualquier información que tenga que ver con el Falcon presidencial, no han tenido tanto celo para proteger una información que afecta a la seguridad de Europa. Especialmente, a la de la población ucraniana. 

Los documentos constatan cómo la Casa Blanca y la OTAN ofrecieron a *Vladimir Putin *medidas de desarme a cambio del repliegue de tropas rusas en la frontera con Ucrania. El Kremlin ha confirmado este miércoles extraoficialmente y a regañadientes la autenticidad de los mismos, según la agencia de noticias RIA Novosti, que cita fuentes diplomáticas.







Su publicación no hace sino aumentar la desconfianza de los rusos respecto a Estados Unidos y la OTAN. De hecho el secretario de Prensa de Putin, *Dmitri Peskov*, ha destacado que Rusia no ha tenido nada que ver en esta filtración.

*Peskov *no ha ocultado el enfado del Kremlin al ser preguntado por la prensa y ha señalado al Gobierno de España: «Nosotros no hemos publicado nada. Y no quiero comentar nada al respecto. Esa pregunta debería estar dirigida al diario El País o a las autoridades españolas, pero no a nosotros», ha zanjado.

Se sabía que existían esas cartas, pero no que acabarían en la prensa. El propio *Putin *se refirió a ellas el martes, tras reunirse en Moscú con el primer ministro de Hungría, *Viktor Orbán*. «Estamos analizando detenidamente la respuesta escrita que recibimos de Estados Unidos y de la OTAN el 26 de enero. Pero ya está claro que las preocupaciones de base de Rusia han sido ignoradas», señaló.

Dos días antes, el lunes 24, se produjo una videoconferencia entre el presidente *Joe Biden *y varios líderes europeos a la que Sánchez no fue invitado, pese a que España acogerá la próxima cumbre de la OTAN a finales de junio. Su Gabinete trató de restar importancia al desaire del presidente estadounidense y lo justificó en una cuestión de «formato». Pero lo cierto es que allí estuvieron la presidenta de la Comisión Europea,* Ursula Von der Leyen*, el secretario general de la OTAN, *Jens Stoltenberg*, y los mandatarios de Francia, Alemania, Italia, el Reino Unido y Polonia.

El canal internacional ruso RT habla de «filtración». La exclusiva está firmada por los periodista* Hibai Arbide* y *Miguel González*, el primero desde Kiev y el segundo desde Madrid. «Ha sido un proceso muy complicado, como os podéis imaginar. Un poco más complicado de lo que imaginéis, de hecho», ha contado de forma críptica Arbide en su perfil de Twitter, protegiendo en todo momento sus fuentes.

Horas antes del _scoop_, *Arbide *fue entrevistado por *Pablo Iglesias* en La Base, el nuevo programa del exvicepresidente en Público. En el caso de *González*, es el responsable de la información sobre diplomacia y política de defensa de El País.


Fuente:








Rusia dice que se pregunte a Sánchez por la filtración de documentos secretos de la OTAN al diario afín al PSOE


La fuga de seguridad ha acabado con varios documentos confidenciales de la Casa Blanca y la OTAN en la portada del diario El País




www.eldebate.com


----------



## Tails (2 Feb 2022)

Es una forma de que rusia y estados unidos se junten

En el odio


----------



## uberales (2 Feb 2022)

Ojo, que nos quitan a Sánchez antes de tiempo...


----------



## Morototeo (2 Feb 2022)

será eliminado.. por bocazas, no podía acabar de otra manera.


----------



## Tupper (2 Feb 2022)

tunante dijo:


> .....sobre esta fuga de seguridad que deja a España en muy mal lugar y podría emponzoñar su relación con Biden.



Ostras que grave, igual Biden no vuelve a llamar a Sanchez. Oh wait...


----------



## IVNP71 (2 Feb 2022)

El ruso Putin ya enfiló al socialista jajajajaja! Diría que le cogió cariño.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Tupper (2 Feb 2022)

Tails dijo:


> Es una forma de que rusia y estados unidos se junten
> 
> En el odio...



... a España.

Sanchez va a lograr lo nunca visto en la historia de la humanidad, cabrear simultaneamente a Rusia y a EE.UU.

Es un figuras este hombre, no nos lo merecemos.

Por favor que no llame a China, lagarto.


----------



## el ruinas II (2 Feb 2022)

sanchez ha conseguido lo que esta al alcance de muy pocos , ser basuereado a la vez por los rusos y por biden, pero no importa, lass relaciones con usa ya no podian empeorar mas. Es imposible ser mas subnormal y rastrero que el viruelo, el muy idiota l hablando de que quiere ser un aliado prefernete de usa en el conflicto de ucrania y al dia siguiente en el pais publicando filtraciones


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (2 Feb 2022)

Un misilazo en la Moncloa o un paraguas con polonio me daría nutrición para años.


----------



## Guano For Life (2 Feb 2022)

Este sucnormal es capaz de lograr que nos bombardeen por los dos lados.


----------



## RvD (2 Feb 2022)

Los americanos son algo más escandalosos arreglando las cuentas, pero Putin es tan sigiloso como contundente.

Ojocuidao !..

Este gilipollas siempre haciendo amigos por todos lados. Menudo estratega.


----------



## usuario baneado (2 Feb 2022)

Eso por pasarlo via pdf en mensagrupo a Lo paìs


----------



## Benditaliquidez (2 Feb 2022)

Huy sí "altísimo secreto", "muy confidencial". 

Menuda puta mierda de papeles, de discurso y de excusas oficiales.

Como todo lo secreto y reservado sea como esto entonces no dudéis de que la verdadera razón de que quieran mantenerlo todo en secreto es para que no os deis cuenta de que no hay nadie al volante, o peor, que al volante está el más gañán de cada casa.

Es todo tan obvio que da miedo.


----------



## Tiresias (2 Feb 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Ojo, que nos quitan a Sánchez antes de tiempo...



Sí, claro, con el trabajo que costó colocarlo donde está para hacer TODO lo que hace.


----------



## Tupper (2 Feb 2022)

RvD dijo:


> Los americanos son algo más escandalosos arreglando las cuentas, pero Putin es tan sigiloso como contundente.
> 
> Ojocuidao !..
> 
> Este gilipollas siempre haciendo amigos por todos lados. Menudo estratega.



Esto es un comentario un tanto injusto con Sanchez, hombre.

Sanchez se esfuerza mucho, ahora mismo por ejemplo esta de visita en Abu Dabi para hacer nuevos amigos...









El príncipe heredero de Abu Dabi niega a Sánchez la foto con él


Pedro Sánchez se desplazará a Abu Dabi casi de forma clandestina, este miércoles por la tarde, para reunirse con el príncipe heredero.




okdiario.com


----------



## DarkNight (2 Feb 2022)

el ruinas II dijo:


> sanchez ha conseguido lo que esta al alcance de muy pocos , ser basuereado a la vez por los rusos y por biden, pero no importa, lass relaciones con usa ya no podian empeorar mas. Es imposible ser mas subnormal y rastrero que el viruelo, el muy idiota l hablando de que quiere ser un aliado prefernete de usa en el conflicto de ucrania y al dia siguiente en el pais publicando filtraciones



Yo creo que Putin ningunea menos a Sánchez, que Biden o Trump, que se descojonan de el, aun siendo de la OTAN. No me extrañaría que fuera una venganza cutre de Sánchez a Biden por ningunearle


----------



## Nicors (2 Feb 2022)

En este caso voy con los rusos ….


----------



## Neosarraceno1 (2 Feb 2022)

Éste vio que los misiles nucleares de Rusia no tenían como objetivo España y se dijo : Voy a poner a España en el mapa a nosotros no nos ningunea nadie.


----------



## BHAN83 (2 Feb 2022)

tunante dijo:


> La fiabilidad internacional de España, en entredicho
> 
> *Rusia dice que se pregunte a Sánchez por la filtración de documentos secretos de la OTAN al diario afín al PSOE*
> La fuga de seguridad ha acabado con varios documentos confidenciales de la Casa Blanca y la OTAN en la portada del diario _El País_
> ...



España es el tonto util de todo el lio ucraniano en la parte de europa occidental continental.

Los palilleros de las gasisticas del Ibex quieren hacer negocio regasificando gas licuado, aunque signifique la IIIGM.

Hay que ser subnormal.


----------



## BHAN83 (2 Feb 2022)

Neosarraceno1 dijo:


> Éste vio que los misiles nucleares de Rusia no tenían como objetivo España y se dijo : Voy a poner a España en el mapa a nosotros no nos ningunea nadie.



Eg que España tiene que ser relevante internacionalmente, decian los soplapollas hace un par de semanas.

Sería gracioso, aparecer en los libros de historia como los iniciadores de la IIIGM, buena relevancia.


----------



## Neosarraceno1 (2 Feb 2022)

BHAN83 dijo:


> Eg que España tiene que ser relevante internacionalmente, decian los soplapollas hace un par de semanas.
> 
> *Sería gracioso, aparecer en los libros de historia como los iniciadores de la IIIGM, buena* relevancia.



Yo no lo descarto para nada.


----------



## cuasi-pepito (2 Feb 2022)

...el psoe-otánico es una mafia internacional por si misma...

...el hecho que El País haya sacado los documentos y sea el único a nivel MUNDIAL...más claro imposible.


----------



## BHAN83 (2 Feb 2022)

Neosarraceno1 dijo:


> Yo no lo descarto para nada.








7 Agosto 2018: Un Eurofighter español lanza por error un misil en Estonia a 80 KM de la frontera rusa:¿qué pasaría si vuelve a ocurrir algo así ahora?


https://www.thedrive.com/the-war-zone/22707/whoops-spanish-eurofighter-jet-accidentally-fires-an-air-to-air-missile-over-estonia NATO fighter jet ‘accidentally’ fires live missile near Russian border (Agosto 2018) ¿Os imagináis que fuera España el país que lance la primera provocación contra...




www.burbuja.info





Yo tampoco .


----------



## Nelsonvigum (2 Feb 2022)

Perdón por el offtopic: ha desaparecido el hilo 'guerra en Ucrania XV'?? No soy capaz de encontrarlo. No lo entiendo.


----------



## MONCHITO POPPER (2 Feb 2022)

Espero que Begoño ponga los huevos encima de la mesa y no deje pasar por alto estas calumnias a Pedro


----------



## BHAN83 (2 Feb 2022)

En temas belicos habia mas libertad de prensa en Pravda que en la prensa occidental actual.


----------



## tunante (2 Feb 2022)

Lo País se ha hecho famoso









Spain’s El Pais publishes full text of US, NATO response on security guarantees


There are two documents in English: a four-page response from NATO and a five-page response from Washington




tass.com













U.S. willing to discuss troop and missile limits with Russia - documents


Washington is willing to discuss promising not to deploy ground-launched missiles or combat forces in Ukraine if Russia agrees to do the same, according to confidential documents that the Spanish newspaper El Pais said were Washington's and NATO's written replies to Russian security demands.




www.reuters.com













In Responses to Russia, U.S. Stands Firm on Who Can Join NATO


Leaked replies to Moscow’s security demands reinforced the intractability of a crisis that threatens to lead to war.




www.nytimes.com













U.S. and NATO Reject Russia's Demands Over Ukraine, Leaked Documents Show


The Spanish newspaper El Pais said it had obtained the allies' formal response to Moscow as the Ukraine crisis continues.




www.newsweek.com









__





Subscribe to read | Financial Times


News, analysis and comment from the Financial Times, the worldʼs leading global business publication




www.ft.com







https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/2022/02/02/ukraine-russia-putin-military-nato/


----------



## eL PERRO (2 Feb 2022)

Pues si ha sido cosa personal de falconet, me parece una jugada maestra. ¿Que el amo lo quiere dejar fuera de las informaciones y de las decisiones? Pues yo con mis cojonazos de acero de sicopata, LO FILTRO TODO

A ver si os enterais, subnormales del puto nacimiento, que cuando en el extranjero se putea a falconet, no se esta puteando a falconet, sino que se esta puteando a ESPAÑA

Y que estemos en la antesala de una guerra mundial y que el amo pretenda dejar a españa de lado en la toma de decisiones, ocurre porque lo que pretenden, desde siempre, es sumir a españa en la irrelevancia, ya que es españa quien podria liderar un bloque mundial alternativo

Pero como sois subnormales del reputisimo nacimiento, pues eso. No os enterais ni de quien es vuestro padre


----------



## TNTcl (2 Feb 2022)

Guano For Life dijo:


> Este sucnormal es capaz de lograr que nos bombardeen por los dos lados.



Genial. 

Me ha recordado la foto en el avioncito.

No se olvide que la historia se repite, y que no hay dos sin tres.


----------



## eL PERRO (2 Feb 2022)

Que todos los paises occidentales sean marionetos sin un puto gramo de soberania, no quita para que los teleñecos tengan su orgullo y de repente salte alguno al que no le de la gana de que lo humillen en publico

Yo creo que si ha podido ser cosa de falconet. Lo que el no entiende, es que el se cree que la putada se la hacen a el, pero el importa una mierda. La putada se la quieren hacer a españa. Si la jugada ha sido suya, es un buen escarmiento al amo


----------



## Madafaca (2 Feb 2022)

El único punto en común de Tump y Biden: lo calado que tienen a este cretino.


----------



## Conde Duckula (2 Feb 2022)

Tupper dijo:


> ... a España.
> 
> Sanchez va a lograr lo nunca visto en la historia de la humanidad, cabrear simultaneamente a Rusia y a EE.UU.
> 
> ...



Espero que no lea esto. Es capaz de decir "sujétame el cubata"


----------



## Alvaro de Bazan (2 Feb 2022)

Lo del viruelo psicopata es de traca, dan ganas de quemar el pasaporte


----------



## TNTcl (2 Feb 2022)

Manda una fragata y cuatro aviones y el otro le demuestra al aliado que es un chivato traidor. 

Qué puede salir mal.


----------



## Mateo77 (2 Feb 2022)

Qué juego más raro se traen con lo del documento ese. Ya me pareció raro que la OTAN pidiera a Rusia mantenerlo en secreto, que se haga eco de eso la prensa rusa y luego un medio de España, y ahora Rusia involucra a Pedro Sánchez. Coincide además con el apoyo manifiesto de España a EEUU enviando tropas a la zona. No sé qué se pretenderá con todo esto.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (2 Feb 2022)

Van a invadir ceuta y melilla, esto sera la excusa de los aliados para no ayudarnos, posiblemente incluso tambien se invadan las canarias, españa en guerra.


----------



## Protos (3 Feb 2022)

Pero, a ver, filtró los papeles y por eso no lo invitaron a la videoconferencia? o como no lo invitaron a la conferencia, filtro los papeles?


----------



## eL PERRO (3 Feb 2022)

¿Y por que no espabilais de una puta vez y empezais a hacer algo al respecto?


----------



## ANS² (3 Feb 2022)

tunante dijo:


> Lo País se ha hecho famoso
> 
> 
> 
> ...



menudo país bananero somos con el PSOE






espérate que nos van a llamar para la próxima, para que el Viruelo vaya soplándolo todo a los medios a cambio de apoyo


----------



## GatoAzul (3 Feb 2022)

Me pregunto si no se estarán frotando todos las manos de lo que van a subir los carburantes y de lo que van a pillar. 
Si con la pandemia se sacó tajada, con lo de los carburantes y "energías" se van a forrar igualmente.


----------



## Tails (3 Feb 2022)

Tupper dijo:


> ... a España.
> 
> Sanchez va a lograr lo nunca visto en la historia de la humanidad, cabrear simultaneamente a Rusia y a EE.UU.
> 
> ...



Dicen que va a visitar corea del norte y china


----------



## Gotthard (3 Feb 2022)

Pero que desgraciaos que somos.

Verás, al final la guerra va a ser todos contra España, por gilipollas.

No se puede dejar a semejante cohorte de mediocres e imbeciles a los mandos.


----------



## zirick (3 Feb 2022)

En el sótano de la estupidez maligna de Sánchez, siempre hay una planta más.


----------



## nomecreoná (3 Feb 2022)

Es que no se puede ser más jilipollas que el chulo putas del perro Sánchez ..............


----------



## Gotthard (3 Feb 2022)

Y mientras tanto, el preparao se pega mas de una hora de palique y jijijajeo con KaMALA Harris, Vicepresidenta de los Estados Unidos de America en la investidura de la presidenta de Honduras.

El Sanchez tiene que estar echando fuego por el culo. Biden no lo quiere ni tocar con un palo y lo ha vetado ostentosamente en todas las reuniones con socios de la OTAN y este a partir un piñon con la VP yanki,.

Hay que reconocer que Albares el ministro no es gilipollas, conseguir ese asiento requiere preparación con los anfitriones y es una demostracion de peso diplomatico via protocolo. Ha sido un pequeño acierto diplomatico, pero muy conveniente para que no se corte el hilo con la administración yanki en estos momentos que Sanchez no hace mas que hacer el gilipollas y cabrear a americanos (ministros podemitas largando a favor de su patron turcochino, fitraciones) y rusos (envio de tropas a las cercanias de la frontera rusa en el peor momento, filtraciones) por igual.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (3 Feb 2022)

A lo mejor han sido los mismos rusos para enmierdar a Sánchez y que quite de Ucrania las tropas que envió. Tanto rusos como chinos están infiltrados en todos los países occidentales.


----------



## Abrojo (3 Feb 2022)

El PIS va a ser capaz de provocar la 3ª Guerra Mundial


----------



## Sardónica (3 Feb 2022)

Putin tendría que cascar toda la verdad sobre la masacre de Atocha.
Si quiere hundir al payaso Sánchez.

El PSOE debería ser ilegalizado.


----------



## byaleex13 (3 Feb 2022)

tunante dijo:


> La fiabilidad internacional de España, en entredicho
> 
> *Rusia dice que se pregunte a Sánchez por la filtración de documentos secretos de la OTAN al diario afín al PSOE*
> La fuga de seguridad ha acabado con varios documentos confidenciales de la Casa Blanca y la OTAN en la portada del diario _El País_
> ...



una pregunta ya que no sé mucho de historia de España, Han asesinado/suicidado a algún presidente español? algo así tipo USA que durmieron a un par.


----------



## thanos2 (3 Feb 2022)

Con un poco de suerte, la venganza será terrible. Por parte de unos y de otros. 

En un club de mentirosos como es el escenario internacional político, que te traten como el apestado rey de los mentirosos y traidores es tremendo. Es como si a una plaga de cucarachas de repente hubiese una cucaracha que les diese mucho asco por ser especialmente sucia y asquerosa.


----------



## tunante (3 Feb 2022)

byaleex13 dijo:


> una pregunta ya que no sé mucho de historia de España, Han asesinado/suicidado a algún presidente español? algo así tipo USA que durmieron a un par.



Si hombre, no vamos mal en eso









Cinco magnicidios en un siglo en España: ¿Cinco golpes de Estado?


Sagrario Ortega Madrid, 11 abr (EFE).- Prim, Canalejas, Cánovas, Dato y Carrero. En un siglo, cinco magnicidios tiñeron de negro la historia de España, que pudo sumar




www.lavanguardia.com


----------



## Knish77 (3 Feb 2022)

Este gobierno está haciendo cosas chulísimas, y tal.


----------



## agon (3 Feb 2022)

El que firmó ese artículo en el periódico no creo que duerma muy bien durante una larga temporada.


----------



## Xupaa (3 Feb 2022)

Alguno le tocara una dosis de polonio


----------



## Koriel (3 Feb 2022)

A ver cuando filtran el contrato de Ursula con Pfizer.


----------



## Akira. (3 Feb 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Ojo, que nos quitan a Sánchez antes de tiempo...



Ese no se va de la presidencia ni con napalm.


----------



## Escachador (3 Feb 2022)

Sanchinflas morira en el bunker demostrando su resiliencia, sitiado, con los rusos a un lado y los americanos a otro tirando bombas.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (3 Feb 2022)

No hay de que preocuparse, que doy asco a todo Dios? Utilizo la táctica zapateril, creo una "alianza de civilizaciones" con Namibia y me las voy dando, de mientras pues viajo en el Falcón y me miro en el reflejo de la copa de champán.


----------



## MagicPep (3 Feb 2022)

Hoy en ElPis dicen q USA dice que los documentos "filtrados" ponen de manifiesto las ganas de negociar de gobierno americano jajaja

es articulo de pago pero solo el titular es la risa

El Pentágono afirma que los documentos publicados por EL PAÍS muestran la voluntad de negociación de Estados Unidos con Rusia

no se si es por q son vagos o directamente son tontos ...


----------



## Rompehuevos (3 Feb 2022)

el gobierno pensando que esto es un asunto patrio chusquero en que puedes pasar cosas a la prensa para echar mierda a la oposicon

esperemos que le den un avisito personal y que no tengamos que pagar nosotros sus gilipolleces


----------



## Invasor (3 Feb 2022)

Rompehuevos dijo:


> el gobierno pensando que esto es un asunto patrio chusquero en que puedes pasar cosas a la prensa para echar mierda a la oposicon
> 
> esperemos que le den un avisito personal y que no tengamos que pagar nosotros sus gilipolleces



Pagaremos nosotros, sin ninguna duda.

Lo peor es que Piter y sus muchaches deben de ser tan tontos y predecibles que igual los documentos "se han filtrado" de parte de los rusos, esperando una cantarada así, para enmierdar las relaciones de la OTAN por su socio más débil (políticamente hablando)


----------



## Marchamaliano (3 Feb 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Ojo, que nos quitan a Sánchez antes de tiempo...



No caerá esa breva. El imbécil y trepa que han puesto ahí les es muy útil.


----------



## Nut (3 Feb 2022)

Sánchez, de viaje en Emiratos con Garamendi, se venga así de Biden por la exclusión de España de sus consultas sobre Ucrania con líderes europeos 

Sánchez filtra a 'El País' la respuesta 'secreta' de la OTAN a Putin (republica.com) 

Sanchez le ha pisado la colita a la vieja serpiente*.......Que va a hacer ahora?.El canica?Hace tiempo que los colmillos se le cayeron.Sólo sabe escupir.

*A Biden le dicen la serpiente-por su falsa sonrisa y sus malas artes- en los EEUU.


----------



## BHAN83 (3 Feb 2022)

EEUU lleva una decada trolleando a Eurasia en general y Europa en particular.

Algún dia ese trolling alcanzará el nivel IIIGM, que es lo que siempre están buscando los usanos.

Con la colaboración de estados corruptos que se mueven por los intereses de 4 empresas, como España.


----------



## uberales (3 Feb 2022)

Si fuera así pago las palas necesarias, ¿los picos tú? Luego lechazo y ribera para los amigos.


----------



## eltonelero (3 Feb 2022)

Ha habido alguna vez en la que en politica internacional hayamos estado tan degradados y despreciados?
Es que en comparación, en la época del ZP, eramos una potencia internacional, ya ni cuento en la epoca de Ansar


----------



## ShellShock (3 Feb 2022)

tunante dijo:


> La fiabilidad internacional de España, en entredicho
> 
> *Rusia dice que se pregunte a Sánchez por la filtración de documentos secretos de la OTAN al diario afín al PSOE*
> La fuga de seguridad ha acabado con varios documentos confidenciales de la Casa Blanca y la OTAN en la portada del diario _El País_
> ...



Brutal Viruelo, es capaz de conseguir que americanos y rusos se pongan de acuerdo para ahostiarnos. Los amos del dinero eligieron a la marioneta perfecta para destruir el país y dejarlo bien baratito, un psicópata narcisista sin ningún tipo de vergüenza o principios. TODO le vale para lograr sus objetivos personales. Cuando digo que vendería por piezas a su madre para estar un día más en Moncloa lo estoy diciendo en serio.

Todavía nos comemos los minuteman yankees y los topol rusos y acabamos con la península hecha un desierto nuclear.


----------



## Gusman (3 Feb 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Ojo, que nos quitan a Sánchez antes de tiempo...



Dios (Putin) te oiga, y se lo lleve con un poco de polonio.


----------



## Tupper (3 Feb 2022)

TNTcl dijo:


> Manda una fragata y cuatro aviones y el otro le demuestra al aliado que es un chivato traidor.
> 
> Qué puede salir mal.



Un plan sin fisuras.


----------



## Tupper (3 Feb 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Pero que desgraciaos que somos.
> 
> Verás, al final la guerra va a ser todos contra España, por gilipollas.
> 
> No se puede dejar a semejante cohorte de mediocres e imbeciles a los mandos.



Pero lo importante es hundir a la ultraderecha. Ah, y la culpa de todo es de Franco.


----------



## Tupper (3 Feb 2022)

byaleex13 dijo:


> una pregunta ya que no sé mucho de historia de España, Han asesinado/suicidado a algún presidente español? algo así tipo USA que durmieron a un par.



Ni idea, pero segun tengo entendido, tanto el FSB y la CIA estan ahora mismo estudiando esta medida de 'contencion.'


----------



## Tupper (3 Feb 2022)

Xupaa dijo:


> Alguno le tocara una dosis de polonio



¿Donde estan los rusos cuando se les necesita?


----------



## Marchamaliano (3 Feb 2022)

Este payaso va a conseguir que Rusos y Usanos se unan contra nosotros, se puede ser más inútil y más trepa


----------



## Andr3ws (3 Feb 2022)

Si los rusos le huntan polonio 14 en el rabo al Begoño, nos dejan sin presidente en un pispas. 
¡¡¡¡Vladimiro hagase!!!!


----------



## kicorv (3 Feb 2022)

Por favor rusianos, llévenselo a él y a todos sus votantes que también son responsables directos.


----------



## Nombre de Usuario: (3 Feb 2022)

Pablo la ha vuelto a armar.


----------



## Nut (3 Feb 2022)

Que te follen Biden jajajajaja!!


----------



## nosinmiFalcon (3 Feb 2022)

¡A ver...!, no seais idiotas. ¿Os creeis que un periodico como El Pais va a publicar algo como esto sin tener el visto bueno del gobierno o incluso de EEUU?. Estos han ejercido de herramienta, los habrán llamado y les habrán dicho "¡eh tú, hijoputa, publica esto!", y ellos lo han publicado sin hacer preguntas, que para algo son lo que son.


----------



## Jotagb (3 Feb 2022)

Hombre teniendo en cuenta que tenemos al Maduro español y quiere convertir España en su republica venezolana, me parece lógico que filtre los papeles. Espero que Bien le de un escarmiento a este impresentable que quiere convertir España en su paraíso socialista e implantar el Bolívar sanxinflas


----------



## John Smmith (3 Feb 2022)

Jaaaaajajajajaja. Otra vez el pabellón bien alto.

Arriba España. Viva la pezoe!!!


----------



## frrank (3 Feb 2022)

Yo ya llevo tiempo diciendo que ese "sujeto" es un gafe de "tomo y lomo".

Mejor no nombrarlo ni acercarse demasiado, todo lo que toca lo pudre.

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (3 Feb 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Dios (Putin) te oiga, y se lo lleve con un poco de polonio.



El problema es que con la PZOE en el bobierno hay garantía de que otro peor llegará a lo más alto para mostrar que aún es posible caer más bajo. ¿Imagináis a Yolanda Díaz al mando, haciendo cosas chulísimas?


----------



## Otrasvidas (3 Feb 2022)

No sé. Sánchez es un hombre de la OTAN. Ellos sabrán el por qué de su decisión de volverlo a meter a dirigir al PSOE y el por qué del apoyo total a través de sus terminales mediáticas.


----------



## River in the street (3 Feb 2022)

Vladimir..... Avda Puerta de Hierro s/n
28071.Madrid


----------



## Chapapote1 (3 Feb 2022)

el ruinas II dijo:


> sanchez ha conseguido lo que esta al alcance de muy pocos , ser basuereado a la vez por los rusos y por biden, pero no importa, lass relaciones con usa ya no podian empeorar mas. Es imposible ser mas subnormal y rastrero que el viruelo, el muy idiota l hablando de que quiere ser un aliado prefernete de usa en el conflicto de ucrania y al dia siguiente en el pais publicando filtraciones



Te olvidas de Marruecos. Que anda que no pole el culo a la Sultana de París.


----------



## Mr. VULT (3 Feb 2022)

Hay castuzos que influyen en el mundo y hay castuzos que se ponen un PIN.


----------



## El Fenomeno (3 Feb 2022)

Acordaos del episodio Los Simpsons, aquel en en cual Springfield era bombardeado por todas las potencias nucleares para probar sus armas. Vamos a ser el tonto util de todos los bandos, tiene merito lo de España. Xd


----------



## alas97 (3 Feb 2022)

Noticias de la Tía:
¡maravilla!

España filtra documentos secretos de dos potencias enfrentadas.

imágenes de última hora de nos llegan al telediario.


----------



## Drako (3 Feb 2022)

Que se le pregunte a Sánchez, para qué?. Ni que fuera a responder la verdad.


----------



## Gotthard (3 Feb 2022)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> El problema es que con la PZOE en el bobierno hay garantía de que otro peor llegará a lo más alto para mostrar que aún es posible caer más bajo. ¿Imagináis a Yolanda Díaz al mando, haciendo cosas chulísimas?



Lo veo, y lo subo a Adriana Lastra, que no tiene ni el bachillerato.


----------



## mateoysuguitarra (3 Feb 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Pues si ha sido cosa personal de falconet, me parece una jugada maestra. ¿Que el amo lo quiere dejar fuera de las informaciones y de las decisiones? Pues yo con mis cojonazos de acero de sicopata, LO FILTRO TODO
> 
> A ver si os enterais, subnormales del puto nacimiento, que cuando en el extranjero se putea a falconet, no se esta puteando a falconet, sino que se esta puteando a ESPAÑA
> 
> ...



Esa jugada estaría bien si España tuviera actualmente cierta relevancia en el panorama internacional.

Pero lamentablemente España no tiene ni el poderío diplomático, ni militar ni de relaciones como para liderar nada.

Es triste pero ahora España es un peon más. Si la estrategia fuera la que dices España debería llevar años dándole más presupuesto al ejército y a los servicios de inteligencia. Y lo que está ocurriendo es totalmente lo contrario.

El principio de Hanlon dice que «nunca atribuyas a la maldad lo que se explica adecuadamente por la estupidez».


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (3 Feb 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Lo veo, y lo subo a Adriana Lastra, que no tiene ni el bachillerato.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 930671



Y fuera del Partido siempre está acechando la deficienta mentala Irena Montada.


----------



## eL PERRO (3 Feb 2022)

mateoysuguitarra dijo:


> El principio de Hanlon dice que «nunca atribuyas a la maldad lo que se explica adecuadamente por la estupidez».



No se quien es ese, pero o era subnormal, o era un hijo de la gran puta, intentando de tapar al resto de hijos de la gran puta

Ese es el grandisimo mal de la sociedad de hoy, que os empeñais todos en creer que los sicopatas que estan en el poder en occidente, son idiotas


----------



## eL PERRO (3 Feb 2022)

Esa tia en concreto es subnormal perdida, si. No se la puede calificar como trepa. Trepa es el falconet, un tio frio, astuto y calculador, que ha sabido bien que triquiñuelas usar, a que arbustos arrimar, y que cabezas cortar, para estar donde esta. Luego en su puesto obedece lo que le dicta su amo igualmente, pero si ha sabido usar su astucia y mezquindad para ascender

Esta tia no. Simplemente era una puta secretaria chupapollas doñanadie a la que alguien la coloco en el poder de una mierda de taifa para que hiciera el trabajo sucio de asesinar a jubilados en masa y que no les salpicaran las manos.. mientras los omegazos virgendoritos de los votantes, la votan, porque tiene el mismo perfil de protocharo palurda a las que no se follan

Con maldad me refiero obviamente a las esferas mas altas. Aun asi, cositas que ha hecho esta hija de puta, como todo el genocidio que lleva a sus espaldas, lo ha cometido porque es igualmente una zorra sicopata sin escrupulos, no porque sea subnormal. Es decir, es subnormal, si, ella seria incapaz de planificar crimenes asi porque no le da la polea pa pensar tanto, sigue las ordenes que le dan. Pero las sigue y las ejecuta porque es una hija de la gran puta, no por el hecho de ser tonta, aunque lo sea igualmente


----------

